# What is the shallowest running boat????



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

????

Im just looking for info????


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

Airboat.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

hovercraft.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Trailered boat.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

The shallowest running boat the* I've *ever been in was a 20' Shallow Sport scooter with a Yamaha 150 TRP. We didn't stop to measure the depth, but I'm guesstimating about 3-4". When you looked down it seemed like there was no water there.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Lol*



McTrout said:


> hovercraft.


.


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

Boatright Texas Scooter OR Majek 18'RFL ....Both scared the **** out of me!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Innertube

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Here it is and it's for sale Marky,,http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=41388


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*The Navy's new X Craft!*

Don't know how shallow it will run. But it looks like you could pack alot of your fishing buddies on it and fish the whole Texas coast line. What a trip that would be? LOL


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*shimano booties*

Anchor at about knutt deep and jump over.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Not with 90% of the guys on this board sitting in it.



Bigwater said:


> Innertube
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

No personal experience, but I have heard from people that do that Flats Cats will run as shallow as they come as well.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Seen a scooter Sidewinder 12-14 footer I think do some crazy stuff up in POC one day. He was up Skinny were mullet wouldn't even go.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Mc T*

*Get back to work. The house needs finishing. Don't let him slack Trish. *


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Flats Cat, Shallow Sport and Majek RFL will all go as shallow as you dear to take them, then it comes to what kind of motor and how many ponies you have behind them. The shallowest I've ever been was in a 18' shallow sport scooter and that was maybe an inch and a half of water with exposed mud every now and then, but that boat had a 175 evinrude chopping through the soup mud. The shallowest I've been for a prolonged time was in my Flats cat and that was in about 3-5 inches the entire length of shoal water.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> Not with 90% of the guys on this board sitting in it.


LMAO Argo! thats fer sure. That pic of spout makes me need a hole lot more innertubes for his arse!

I gotta feelin Cornway is tryin to figure up a way to make that City of Houston Boat Parade! He's plannin on Breas Bayou to get close then hammer down and just dont come off plane! Same reason the young man wasa lookin fer chrome trailer mags the other day. He wants to look spiffy!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

.


----------



## QueTePasa? (Jul 12, 2005)

This is about as shallow as you can get, apart from an airboat.

http://www.gator-tail.com/

Check out the hydroslide in mud video...
http://www.gator-tail.com/videos.html

Click the -- What Can you do with a Gator-Tail video


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

I think I heard somewhere that 300X's boat will run shallower than anything else.
LOL j/k 300x


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

The boat that will run in the shallowist water.


ROBOWADER said:


> ????
> 
> Im just looking for info????


----------



## brickman (Aug 18, 2005)

*shallow*

I run a majek RFL..No need to get much more shallow than this boat will go


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Been in a couple of airboats, for sure the shallowest running.


18' Sidewinder ran in spit.


But this ProDrive was the cats arse. Not my idea of a fishing rig, but fun nun the less. 3 guys, decoys, dog and gear running 25mph across nothing.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Skinniest boat I've ever run in is Capt. Ej's custom scooter. That thing scared me bad.


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

BsLittle's red scooter man he is scarry on that thing


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

OK B-list we need to get a Gator-Tail. I got the knee board and a case of beer! All we need is Coonway to drink the case of beer! LOL


----------



## Capt. Ernest Cisneros (Feb 10, 2005)

Payton's scooter. Shallowest running boat next to an airboat of course. Can be seen on the cabin dock to the right as you enter Payton's Bay.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> All we need is Coonway to drink the case of beer! LOL


when has that ever been a problem? lol


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

23' marshall with a merc 200 on it..with 600lbs of beer, fat white boys, beer and cajun thunders... it's tuff to get up on plane but it will run shallow as needed ...knot hed:tongue:


----------



## mtaggie03 (Jun 14, 2005)

That gatortail video is hilarious with the background voice...so much for the seagrass! LOL


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree with Capt. Ernest. Watching old man Peyton running the spoils around Rattlesnake convinced me.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*I Vote Airboat*

Chris


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Spruce Goose?


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

Certainly an airboat!! Peyton's scooter and an eighty plus year old man on the top drive tower is an amazing thing to witness.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

*Flats Cats sure do run shallow*

See the pic-they even run on straight shell, LOL. Anybody remember the Flats Cat that was stuck in winter tides coming out of Rahal's Bayou out of Pringle. We just had to get some pics, I have a friend that has a Flats Cat that we love to give him a hard time about. In all seriousness, his boat does run scary shallow for a prop boat.


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

I do remember that Flats Cat being stuck at Rahal's. Always wondered just how in the heck that boat wound up where it did??!!


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Airboat


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm glad that his Flats Cat and not mine !!! Fairly expensive toy to prove who has the biggest cahuna's !!! lol.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

*I'M Gonna*

get a boogie board and a weedeater


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

One of them gatortails or an airboat for sure. But as far as a fishing machine i dont know of anything shallower than a Flats Cat.


----------



## Majek27 (Apr 21, 2005)

Redfishline


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

is too........................is not.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Flatlander 21!
Rick


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*I dont care personally*

But, if yall dont quit posting pictures of scooters Im gonna sell my Nautic Star and my wife is gonna beat me to a bloody pulp! PLEASE! NO MORE!

Z


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*...suprised it hasn't been said*

Kayak!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

don't worry Zac - you can buy that scooter on the classifieds for about $2500, sell the Nautic Star, and then Mel will have another $200 (at least) per month to go shopping with.

I'm sure she'll see it my way. You want me to put in a good word for you?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

My 18ft shallowsport will go as skinny as a prop boat can get. It might run in 3"(as claimed), but it'll stick like heck in 2 7/8" for sure.Proven and tested at the SLP one day.
Isn't it amazing how much white herrings look like channel markers when your looking into the sun!LOL

Monte


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

"Shallow" has broad parameters! Hard bottom, soft bottom, shell etc..........

I've run my G.C. through some very shallow/narrow ditches with 1/2 ton of non-fishin dead weight on bored! I have 2 holes in the front 94 qt. cushion where 2 B-Listers sucked hickeys while we ran through some very shallow stuff last year! :rotfl:


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*narrowditches*

HM is that why they flow more freely now than they did then. I almost ran thru the one coming off the ICW when i was down there over the 1st,but my grandson started hollering he could see oysters sticking up.

A lot of them will run shallow - just make sure you don't let up on the hammer.

take care stay safe and GOD BLESS


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> "Shallow" has broad parameters! Hard bottom, soft bottom, shell etc..........
> 
> I've run my G.C. through some very shallow/narrow ditches with 1/2 ton of non-fishin dead weight on bored! I have 2 holes in the front 94 qt. cushion where 2 B-Listers sucked hickeys while we ran through some very shallow stuff last year! :rotfl:


:rotfl: Yea!!!!! I remember that one. We had a mutiny on our hands and made our beloved Capt get out and push! LOL That thing will run shallow and in the fog too! LOL Had my bohind puckered up!


----------



## Capt. Sandbar (Jun 12, 2004)

My RFL 18' will go anywhere any other prop boat will go; and then some probably.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> "Shallow" has broad parameters! Hard bottom, soft bottom, shell etc..........
> 
> I've run my G.C. through some very shallow/narrow ditches with 1/2 ton of non-fishin dead weight on bored! I have 2 holes in the front 94 qt. cushion where 2 B-Listers sucked hickeys while we ran through some very shallow stuff last year! :rotfl:


what would you say is the pucker factor to suck a hickey in a seat cushion?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

trout250 said:


> HM is that why they flow more freely now than they did then. I almost ran thru the one coming off the ICW when i was down there over the 1st,but my grandson started hollering he could see oysters sticking up.


 I ran through the narrow ditch just before the 3rd (tripod) cut! We were coming in and it was so foggy they didnt see the ICW turn to the left there, so I straightened it out, ran into the bay for a short ways, then hard left and straight through the ditch! They were hunkering down and bracing for impact! I wouldn't do it as low as the tides are now though! :biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

speckle-catcher said:


> what would you say is the pucker factor to suck a hickey in a seat cushion?


 One of 'em burped later and it smelled like burned vinyl!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*But did they catch anything?*

It's all about the boat ride.
Oh, I mean the trip. 
Ya, that's it.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fishin-Inc said:


> It's all about the boat ride.
> Oh, I mean the trip.
> Ya, that's it.


 They caught flounder! :wink:

A master at work! I found a roll of film that was lost! The secret to catching trout at night on the dock! She has to stand on a little step stool to be able to reach the bench! :biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

A few more pics that were on that roll! The F & S room door and interior shot! Looks docile enough, eh?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Lmao!....Only name I can read is in *BOLD *letters and it does not start with M.







BTW who made the beds in the F&S room? LOL


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Harbormaster again.

Also for you Broken Back Boys take notice! Single Bunks Are for One Individual!








​


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

*#1 Member*

#1 Member Conway......still in denial LMAO!

Dux
-recent S&F room graduate


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Lmao!....Only name I can read is in *BOLD *letters and it does not start with M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok Melon, someone only need hear you sleep for 5 minutes to know you are a F&S Charter member!! :slimer:


----------



## turtlebayfisher (Jul 13, 2005)

My 23' Shallowcraft will run in 3 inches on a plain and will get up in 6'.

Best of all, it is for sale. Call me at 281-585-8904 if interested.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Dux*

Love the signature. LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Melon said:


> BTW who made the beds in the F&S room? LOL


 Rainey! Of course!

Conway is the only member that doesn't have a *SNUFALUFAGUS* machine! Them other 2 sounded like cows calving in tandem before they got theirs! :biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Rainey! Of course!
> 
> Conway is the only member that doesn't have a *SNUFALUFAGUS* machine! Them other 2 sounded like cows calving in tandem before they got theirs! :biggrin:


Got to love to statement! That egg laying drake was one loud son of a gun. Heck I've had trains come by that were on the horn big time and not as loud as him. Heck he ran me out of a three bedroom house and I was on the other end with all the doors closed. :slimer:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I sure hope ya'll got me a motel room ( nuttin fancy) fur the cleanup. Cause when I snore it sounds like we dropped three atom bombs every few seconds. Also the whole house breaths like we got makeup air, and the beds lift off the ground. The doors that aint lined up good open and slam shut!

Biggie:biggrin:



waterspout said:


> Got to love to statement! That egg laying drake was one loud son of a gun. Heck I've had trains come by that were on the horn big time and not as loud as him. Heck he ran me out of a three bedroom house and I was on the other end with all the doors closed. :slimer:


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

freakin mud buddy...if you wanna consider the fields of the "prop" being in the ground/water


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*That scared the **** out of me!!!!!!!!*



Harbormaster said:


> I ran through the narrow ditch just before the 3rd (tripod) cut! We were coming in and it was so foggy they didnt see the ICW turn to the left there, so I straightened it out, ran into the bay for a short ways, then hard left and straight through the ditch! They were hunkering down and bracing for impact! I wouldn't do it as low as the tides are now though! :biggrin:


Crazy arse old man...LOL


----------



## Backlash63 (Dec 20, 2005)

84 Dargel Scooter 16' w/110 Evinrude w/5 blade prop will run pretty shalow.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I’ve posted this pic before, but this was one shallow running little Mowdy! 

When we ran aground, Rex and Max, my 2 labs catapulted off the bow with all the suave, grace, debonair and flatulence of Melon on ice skates! I stepped off the bote and the water was ankle bone deep and heading straight to the bridge!

13 hours and 2 cans of vienna sausages later we were heading to Sea Isle!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

turtlebayfisher said:


> My 23' Shallowcraft will run in 3 inches on a plain and will get up in 6'.
> 
> Best of all, it is for sale. Call me at 281-585-8904 if interested.


man thats a he77 of a hole shot 6'.... LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The Marshall said:


> man thats a he77 of a hole shot 6'.... LOL


 I think he meant 6", homey! :biggrin:


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Fishing off the Dock is starting to look real good to me.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

chiefcharlie said:


> Fishing off the Dock is starting to look real good to me.


 :rotfl:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chiefcharlie again.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Air boats but majeks run pretty shallow


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Fishing off the Dock is starting to look real good to me.


Lmao @ Chief! Yea we play a game with Capt. Harbor. Blind fold the capt! He's rather getting pretty good at it. Just hold on when he approaches the dock! He will get that one down sooner or later!







Well Maybe!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

REALLY surprised no one mentioned a tran. It really depends on what your looking for, a "mud Buggy" as I call them or airboat will surely top all but a hovercraft, and thought about custom making one about 18' with a flat deck. But if your talking about a conventional prop driven boat, I firmly believe nothing is as good a package as my 21' Tran Cat. I was running clean and shut down on a school of reds in Mansfield, sand bottom, ankle deep, and no this boat wont float that shallow, but it was running clean at that depth. I figure conservatively it was 3". I have run across patches of stuff a little shallower than that but not intentionally or for very long, and I didn't look back. It takes about 6-7" to float this boat, but it planes in less than a flats cat because it has a wider hull thus displacing more water. Rides TONS smoother than a majek or SS and since it rides on that air cushion, it enables it to run shallower. But like it is said, come on how shallow do u need a boat to really be able to run. If you want to look at the REAL factor, look at drafts, unless your in the market for the first 3 crafts mentioned. Mine runs 53 and will run that across the mouth of baffin without hurting u, but she will come unglued at that speed, so be ready for some air hehehe.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*I second that Stew*

Ran in 3" of water, hard sand, nothing being turned up. Just don't stop. Also I wouldn't recommend running very long that shallow, because you will not hace any water pressure(water can not get to the intake).

Love the tran. It really did suprise me how it took pretty rough bays as well.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

drred4 said:


> Ran in 3" of water, hard sand, nothing being turned up. Just don't stop. Also I wouldn't recommend running very long that shallow, because you will not hace any water pressure(water can not get to the intake).
> 
> Love the tran. It really did suprise me how it took pretty rough bays as well.


Those Trancats sound like the real deal. I'll definately look into one after I graduate from college (provided I don't work in Dallas.)


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hit the nail on the head.*



stew1tx said:


> REALLY surprised no one mentioned a tran. It really depends on what your looking for, a "mud Buggy" as I call them or airboat will surely top all but a hovercraft, and thought about custom making one about 18' with a flat deck. But if your talking about a conventional prop driven boat, I firmly believe nothing is as good a package as my 21' Tran Cat. I was running clean and shut down on a school of reds in Mansfield, sand bottom, ankle deep, and no this boat wont float that shallow, but it was running clean at that depth. I figure conservatively it was 3". I have run across patches of stuff a little shallower than that but not intentionally or for very long, and I didn't look back. It takes about 6-7" to float this boat, but it planes in less than a flats cat because it has a wider hull thus displacing more water. Rides TONS smoother than a majek or SS and since it rides on that air cushion, it enables it to run shallower. But like it is said, come on how shallow do u need a boat to really be able to run. If you want to look at the REAL factor, look at drafts, unless your in the market for the first 3 crafts mentioned. Mine runs 53 and will run that across the mouth of baffin without hurting u, but she will come unglued at that speed, so be ready for some air hehehe.


I have a Tran Cat and have also been across areas of water less than 3 inches deep many times. Been across a stretch about 30 yards long, looked back and there is just bare mud/oyster. I know it was not much more than an 1", 1 1/2" of water. However im sure you cannot run forever in that kind of water. I previously posted a flats cat was probably the shallowest but thats because i figured that they are lighter, i really dont know which one is shallower. Tran designed the flats cat but would not build them like the flats cat guy wanted him to, so he started building them hisself. I have heard some bad things about flatscats and alot of good things also, but have never heard anything bad about trans boats. You can go to the flatscat web site and it will show you how they get so shallow (if they havent changed the web site recently).


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

:headknock :headknock :headknock :headknock


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Gorda Fisher said:


> Tran designed the flats cat but would not build them like the flats cat guy wanted him to, so he started building them hisself. I have heard some bad things about flatscats and alot of good things also, but have never heard anything bad about trans boats. You can go to the flatscat web site and it will show you how they get so shallow (if they havent changed the web site recently).


Tran didn't design the flats cat but he did help make the first mold, and some of the first boats. Bill was making flatscats out of aluminum before tran could even think of stealing another design. Tran then made his copy of the boat but wasn't able to use the inverse tunnel that makes a flats cat a flats cat, but did add some nice features. Also the boats are about the same width at the bottom, it's just the Tran has flared gunnels. One nice thing about the tran's is he rated them for more ponies. All that said, both are good boats that will go shallower then anyone should purposely go.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Yep, if Tran designed the Flats Cat ( a patented hull) how come Bill Allsison at Flats Cat owns the patent?


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

I should not have said tran designed the boat because i do not know it for a fact. Tran himself told me this and i believe him. Maybe he drew up the plans but did not patent it. from things i have heard, i trust tran over Allison. Tran has a better reputation of standing behind his product from what i hear and my own experience. Dont get me wrong, i think both men are good people, make serious fishing machines, and do not want to take anything away from them. This is just my personal opinion, my 2 cents.


----------

